# Problème au lancement de enlightenment

## olivierf66

Bonjours tout le monde,

Je viens de finir l'installation de ma gentoo sur un vieux laptop et il m'est impossible de lancer l'interface graphique.

La commande 

```
startx
```

me retourne le message d'erreur suivant :

```
xauth:  creating new authority file /root/.serverauth.2406

X.Org X Server 1.5.3

Release Date: 5 November 2008

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r6 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.30-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP Tue Sep 22 18:23:22 CEST 2009 i686

Build Date: 23 September 2009  02:20:53PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Sep 23 15:24:58 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) Failed to load module "freetype" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "vga" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No drivers available.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

giving up.

xinit:  Connection refused (errno 111):  unable to connect to X server

xinit:  No such process (errno 3):  Server error.
```

En sachant ma carte graphique est un chipset intel 

```
00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
```

que la section correspondante a la vidéo dans le fichier xorg.conf est:

```
# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "intel"

#    VendorName   "Unknown"

#    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset   "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "intel"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3

EndSection 
```

et que j'avais entré les commandes 

```
emerge x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel

env-update

source /etc/profile
```

Une idée ?

----------

## freezby

Salut,

t'as bien spécifier VIDEO_CARDS="pilote" dans dans /etc/make.conf avant de compiler xorg-server ?

Et si tu l'avais fait, tu as mis quoi comme pilote ? D'après ce que j'ai pu voir, le i810 serait celui qu'il faut pour faire marcher ta carte intel.

Ca donnerait donc : VIDEO_CARDS="i810 vga".

Et évidemment, modifier ton xorg.conf en conséquence :

cette ligne :     Driver     "intel"  par     Driver     "i810"

EDIT : ha et au passage, peux-tu mettre le titre de ton message en conformité avec les règles du forum https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-69179.html.  :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Je crois plutôt que c'est VIDEO_CARDS="intel" tout court.

----------

## freezby

Bah d'après mes ptites recherches vite fait, les gens possèdant cette carte prennent "i810"  :Smile: 

----------

## guilc

freezby : "i810" ça fait une paye que c'est obsolète.

la dernière version du driver intel se nomme "intel", pour TOUTES les cartes intel  :Wink: 

----------

## freezby

lol oki  :Smile: 

Bref, t'as bien mis VIDEO_CARDS="intel" dans ton make.conf ??  :Smile: 

----------

## olivierf66

Salut tout le monde, 

Désolé de répondre maintenant mais hier j'étais occupé au boulot.

Je viens de tester les deux solutions: avec i810 et avec intel.

Pour la solution avec i810: j'ai exactement la même erreur sauf qu'à la place de 

```
(EE) Failed to load module "vga" (module does not exist, 0) 
```

J'ai droit à 

```
(EE) Failed to load module "i810" (module does not exist, 0) 
```

J'ai installer le paquet app-misc/i810switch mais cela ne change rien....

et avec Driver "intel" j'ai 

```
intel(0):Given depth (4) is not supported by i830 driver

Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
```

Alors que dans le xorg.conf il y a bien une section ''Screen''.

Et il n'existe pas de paquet i830 dans emerge.

----------

## guilc

Avec du intel, je commencerais peut-être par supprimer complètement le xorg.conf

Xorg se démerde tout seul pour trouver le bon driver, et la conf clavier/souris se fait dans hal direct !

Exemple là : http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/xserver/tree/config/x11-input.fdi

A mettre là : /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-x11-input.fdi

Et pour configurer le touchpad du laptop c'est là : http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/driver/xf86-input-synaptics/tree/fdi/11-x11-synaptics.fdi

----------

## geekounet

Salut, peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

